# Hi, want to introduce myself a little long



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello everyone, my name is Patti, and I'm currently freezing my buns off in Canada. My husband & I have made plans to retire somewhere between Matzlan and Manzanillo. We have all our paperwork in order and should be heading out in about 2 weeks. Probably going to land in PV first, find a cheap apartment ($400-$500 hopefully) and take our time to check out different areas to settle in. Have been reading your informative forum for ideas and suggestions. My hubby & I have been to Mexico several times, love the culture, people, and climate. We are definately not rich retirees, but we were farm-raised, and know how to adapt and make-do to live simply and happily. We are bringing a lot of our own furniture, have a pickup and a 12 ft. cargo trailer, any one have any suggestions on where to store a trailer in PV, while we are driving around looking for our home?
Hope to meet some of you fine folks soon .


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Perhaps some of the PV folks will respond and advise you on local storage possibilities for your trailer. Please be forewarned that your trailer will become part of your truck when you import them, temporarily, to Mexico. As such, you may not sell the trailer in Mexico and it must be attached to the truck when it leaves Mexico, even temporarily. Have you ever spent any time on the Pacific Coast of Mexico in the summer? If not, rent, don't buy until you have experienced the entire year.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

That's good advice for everybody, anywhere, unless you have so much money you can easily afford to walk away from the property.


----------



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

*Trailer??*

:


RVGRINGO said:


> Welcome to the forum. Perhaps some of the PV folks will respond and advise you on local storage possibilities for your trailer. Please be forewarned that your trailer will become part of your truck when you import them, temporarily, to Mexico. As such, you may not sell the trailer in Mexico and it must be attached to the truck when it leaves Mexico, even temporarily. Have you ever spent any time on the Pacific Coast of Mexico in the summer? If not, rent, don't buy until you have experienced the entire year.


Thanks for the welcome, and the info about the trailer. Quick question: how temporarily is temporarily, does that mean even if we want to take a day trip to the US we have to drag an empty trailer behind us?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Only when you remove the import sticker from your vehicle would you need to have the trailer with you. As long as your Visa is valid and you are returning to Mexico it should be no problem


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Although many violate the requirement, the 'importada temporal' requires that the sticker be removed whenever the vehicle leaves Mexico and you have posted a bond to that effect. The practical reasons are also something to consider. If your vehicle were stolen or wrecked while out of Mexico, you would not be able to return it to Mexican 'Aduana' to get the sticker removed (only they can do that and the vehicle must be present). As such, you would not be permitted to take a replacement vehicle into Mexico. Without the trailer attached, they will not remove the sticker and give you the necessary receipts. Therefore, if the only purpose for the trailer is your move, it will be best to take the trailer out of Mexico on your first trip north, have 'Aduana' remove the sticker, get & keep the receipts and re-import the vehicle when you return to Mexico without the trailer. Mexico is simply protecting its auto manufacturing, auto dealers, trailer builders, etc.


----------



## canadian redwing (Nov 25, 2008)

*raises another question*



RVGRINGO said:


> Although many violate the requirement, the 'importada temporal' requires that the sticker be removed whenever the vehicle leaves Mexico and you have posted a bond to that effect. The practical reasons are also something to consider. If your vehicle were stolen or wrecked while out of Mexico, you would not be able to return it to Mexican 'Aduana' to get the sticker removed (only they can do that and the vehicle must be present). As such, you would not be permitted to take a replacement vehicle into Mexico. Without the trailer attached, they will not remove the sticker and give you the necessary receipts. Therefore, if the only purpose for the trailer is your move, it will be best to take the trailer out of Mexico on your first trip north, have 'Aduana' remove the sticker, get & keep the receipts and re-import the vehicle when you return to Mexico without the trailer. Mexico is simply protecting its auto manufacturing, auto dealers, trailer builders, etc.


Well we would probably want to keep it, but you've really peaked my curiosity. I 
If the vehicle is totalled in Mexico, does that mean you would have to take the wreck to customs to have the sticker removed before you could buy a replacement, and could you buy the replacement in Mexico, or would you have to buy it in the U.S. or Canada, and re-import the new one? Tell me that your Mexican insurance company would help with this. Sorry to be such a pest, just want to have as much info as possible.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you wrecked your vehicle, or it were stolen in Mexico, you are still under obligation to remove it from Mexico; strange as that may seem. If you can't get 'Aduana' to legally remove the sticker, for whatever reason, you are prevented from importing another vehicle. They may even fine you.
None of this has any bearing on your ability to buy and operate a Mexican plated vehicle. You can have as many of those as you might wish. Sometimes, people find ways around these requirements but it isn't easy and is often very expensive. If I wanted a trailer to keep in Mexico, I would buy it in Mexico and register it there. That way, you can tow it anywhere you wish and it won't be a 'part' of your tow vehicle. No, your insurance company can't help you with any matters pertaining to customs. They don't even care if you have license plates that are current.


----------

